# R16-300 or the R15-500



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

So... I contacted DTV, because my recently installed receiver was missing one of the rubber feet on the bottom. I asked them to send a new rubber foot. They could not send a rubber foot, and instead had to send a whole new receiver (what a waste IMO). 

I received my new receiver today, but instead of being a R16, it was an R15. Which one of these is better? Are they the same with just different chipsets, is one hard drive bigger, etc.

Please give me some advise!!! Which box should I keep!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Both receivers are functionally equivalent. R16s have a great track record for reliability as they came out a little later but R15s have evolved to be very good as well.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Keep the R16 for mine has been alot more reliable than my R15-300s were just take the foot from the R15 and then send it back.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

The only functional difference between the R16's and the R15's is that the R16's support the Single Wire Multiswitches (SWM). They are almost identical in every other way (except cosmetically). 

Odds are that you do not have a SWM so either unit would work for you. 

My advice is to keep the unit that looks the best to you (cosmetic issue) and only lean towards keeping the R16 if you plan to install a SWM. 

I have 2 of the first R15-500's and have not had any problems with them, they are very reliable.


----------



## tadfad (Jun 25, 2004)

Draconis said:


> The only functional difference between the R16's and the R15's is that the R16's support the Single Wire Multiswitches (SWM).


the R16 supports SWM, while the R15 has an internal destacker for stacked lnb's.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Milkman said:


> So... I contacted DTV, because my recently installed receiver was missing one of the rubber feet on the bottom. I asked them to send a new rubber foot. They could not send a rubber foot, and instead had to send a whole new receiver (what a waste IMO).
> 
> I received my new receiver today, but instead of being a R16, it was an R15. Which one of these is better? Are they the same with just different chipsets, is one hard drive bigger, etc.
> 
> Please give me some advise!!! Which box should I keep!!!


Looking for rubber feet.It's not exactly the same but it works.Try RatShak.:sure:


----------

